# Female and male bettas in the same fishtank with other fish.



## Mariah (Feb 8, 2006)

Okay I am thinking about someday putting one male and two or three female bettas in one aquarium with other fish also in it. I don't know how big the tank will be or how many or what kind of fish will be in it. I just want to know if that would be ok. I wouldn't want to breed them; I would just want them all to be in the same tank.


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

You can keep several females together in a tank BUT ONLY IF they have been acclimated to community living first. This is the safest way to go. Otherwise, if you just buy individual females and stick them together, you might be in for a nasty surprise! Although female bettas are a little less aggressive than their male counterparts, they too will fight. They will display at each other and flare and attack and pull each other's hair out LOL. You can take your chances and you may be lucky but if you do, remember to keep a very close eye on your gals as you might have to separate them, jar them, or pull a bully out.

Male should not also stay with female on the same tank unless for breeding for they may kill the female.

Male Fighters should not be kept with species that have large or flowing fins like fancy guppies or angelfish because they are sometimes confused with other male bettas. 

To be safe, I always keep one betta in a single tank.


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

well i had my male betta and female betta in a small tank before and they were just fine, they would just swim past eachother or the female would stalk the male and stuff but nothing bad


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Not a good idea. Males and females should never be kept together save for breeding. One will eventually kill the other. May not be today, or even next week but you'll soon regret doing it. Females should only be kept together in groups of 6 or more with plenty of hiding places. Females from the same spawn will have a much higher chance of getting along.


----------

